# iPad et flash



## kjayoub (2 Septembre 2011)

Salut a tous,

Y a t il un moyen d'installer un flash player sur iPad2?
Si qqun a esssaye, je suis preneur d'avis!

Merci


----------



## subsole (2 Septembre 2011)

kjayoub a dit:


> Salut a tous,
> 
> Y a t il un moyen d'installer un flash player sur iPad2?
> Si qqun a esssaye, je suis preneur d'avis!
> ...



Bonjour,
Un jour  SJ a posé sa Sainte main sur l'iPad, en disant: _Jamais de Flash sur mes iBidules_.
Ce que je considère comme une atteinte à nos libertés devient même un argument de vente pour tablettes concurrentes (Samsung, BlackBerry PlayBook, etc):rateau:
Il faut pet être voir du côté du Jailbreak, mais ça dépasse mon expérience.


----------



## Gwen (2 Septembre 2011)

kjayoub a dit:


> Salut a tous,
> 
> Y a t il un moyen d'installer un flash player sur iPad2?



Non, et c'est tant mieux. Flash, ne poserait que des problèmes sur ce genre d'appareils.


----------



## kisco (2 Septembre 2011)

LE seul moyen contourné est d'utiliser le navigateur "Skyfire" qui converti les vidéos flash de certains sites. Je n'ai pas testé et les commentaires n'ont pas l'air top.

Si jamais tu testes, redis-nous si c'est bien 

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/skyfire-web-browser/id384941497?mt=8


----------



## subsole (2 Septembre 2011)

kisco a dit:


> LE seul moyen contourné est d'utiliser le navigateur "Skyfire" qui converti les vidéos flash de certains sites. Je n'ai pas testé et les commentaires n'ont pas l'air top.
> 
> Si jamais tu testes, redis-nous si c'est bien
> 
> http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/skyfire-web-browser/id384941497?mt=8


Il me semble que Skyfire ne traite que les vidéos flash.
Pour passer par un _pis aller_ tu peux aussi voir iSwifter, mais tous ces machins font appel à des serveurs externes qui traitent les infos, encore pire que d'avoir ou ne  pas avoir de flash. 
Rien à voir avec un plug flash.


----------



## will0ose (5 Septembre 2011)

tu peux utilisé "frash" un tweak sur cydia que tu dois installer sur un ipad qui est jailbreak . Mais il est vrai que le flash n'est pas indispensable , j'utilise skyfire et videobrowser pour lire les vidéos du style south park en streaming (j'adore) .


----------



## kjayoub (5 Septembre 2011)

Ok merci pour toutes ces reponses. Ma question etait plus par curiosite que par necessite


----------



## RomanoPingu (11 Septembre 2011)

Perso, quand j'ai besoin d'aller sur un site en flash ou avec des videos flash, j'utilise "Puffin" dispo sur l'app store (meme pas besoin de jailbreak) pour 0,79&#8364; (pour contrer l'argument principal de vente des autres constucteurs de tablette, c'est un prix ridicule) et qui fonctionne tres bien. 

Je recommande vivement de tester


----------



## subsole (11 Septembre 2011)

RomanoPingu a dit:


> Perso, quand j'ai besoin d'aller sur un site en flash ou avec des videos flash, j'utilise "Puffin" dispo sur l'app store (meme pas besoin de jailbreak) pour 0,79&#8364; (pour contrer l'argument principal de vente des autres constucteurs de tablette, c'est un prix ridicule) et qui fonctionne tres bien.
> 
> Je recommande vivement de tester



Bonjour,
Rien de nouveau, le rendu du flash est fait sur les serveurs externes , dans ce cas ceux de Puffin.
Rien à voir avec un plug flash, dommage.


----------



## RomanoPingu (11 Septembre 2011)

Je ne vois pas ou est le probleme : ça permet de naviguer sur les sites et/ou voir les videos en question donc fait ce qu'on lui demande. 
En tous cas, ça répond largement à mes attentes, désolé si ça ne répond pas à celles de tout le monde


----------



## Le FuRi3n (11 Septembre 2011)

Comme l'a dit un autre commentaire une REELLE ALTERNATIVE EXISTE, le tweak "FRASH" est l'equivalant du plugin flash, (sans detournement pour une conversion vers des serveurs tiers) ... attention a la batterie sinan ^^


----------



## subsole (11 Septembre 2011)

Le FuRi3n a dit:


> Comme l'a dit un autre commentaire une REELLE ALTERNATIVE EXISTE, le tweak "FRASH" est l'equivalant du plugin flash, (sans detournement pour une conversion vers des serveurs tiers) ... attention a la batterie sinan ^^



Oui, mais il faut jailbreaker et je ne veux pas. 

J'aurais préféré un solution Adobe/Apple simple comme un plug que l'on active ou pas.


----------



## RomanoPingu (11 Septembre 2011)

Le FuRi3n a dit:


> Comme l'a dit un autre commentaire une REELLE ALTERNATIVE EXISTE, le tweak "FRASH" est l'equivalant du plugin flash, (sans detournement pour une conversion vers des serveurs tiers) ... attention a la batterie sinan ^^



Pour l'avoir testé ce tweak -> buggait pas mal, ne lisait que certains trucs en flash (pas grand chose) et bouffait beaucoup de batterie. Mais c'était sur l'iphone 3gs, à voir si c'est mieux sur ipad 2


----------



## Cédric74 (2 Mars 2012)

Ça fait un moment que je cherchais une solution et là hop, l'app "Puffin" me permet de regarder les vidéos de hahasport ! En plus, la version gratuite de l'app fonctionne très bien (enfin ce matin). Merci Romanopingu.


----------



## RomanoPingu (2 Mars 2012)

Content d'avoir pu aider quelqu'un


----------

